# Any help for the Yuxin 11x11 BLD?



## panfuer (Feb 2, 2014)

Im currently doping the yuxin 11x11 BLD and i keep getting edge parring parity and sometimes a few center pieces swapped in 3 hours. Any help?


----------



## KiwiCuber (Feb 2, 2014)

Im willing to bet a reasonably large amount that you cant even do 4bld let alone 11bld (id be surprised if you could do 11x11 much under 3 hours)


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 2, 2014)

Username said:


> Stop trolling. You don't get edge pairing parity in BLD



Oh, you don't?


----------



## Username (Feb 2, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Oh, you don't?



No, one does not get edge pairing parity, because one does not do edge pairing bld


----------



## tx789 (Feb 2, 2014)

Username said:


> No, one does not get edge pairing parity, because one does not do edge pairing bld



You do if you speed bld. But on a 11x11 that ridiculous. To speed bld


----------



## Username (Feb 2, 2014)

tx789 said:


> You do if you speed bld. But on a 11x11 that ridiculous. To speed bld



He didn't mention anything about speedbld


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 2, 2014)

Right, my bad


----------



## Mikel (Feb 2, 2014)

I use the r2 method for wings and my parity alg for that is: r2 D' L' F l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2 F' L D Make sure to adapt the little r's and little l's to the layer you have parity on, since the 11x11 has multiple. If you don't already know this, I'm not quite sure why you are trying 11x11 and not something basic like a 4x4 blindfolded. 

For centers, that's bound to happen when practicing 11x11 BLD, people make mistakes whether in memorizing or executing. You will just have to practice more and hopefully "get lucky" when you don't make any mistakes. 

Also, 3 hours for an 11x11 BLD would be faster than what Roman could do without diligent practice, and he's crazy.


----------



## Immaperson (Feb 3, 2014)

jut the fact you can solve the centers BLD on an 11x11 is amazing by itself.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 3, 2014)

Username said:


> No, one does not get edge pairing parity, because one does not do edge pairing bld



I don't understand this. If doing wing 3 cycles and you're left with 2 wings unsolved, isn't that parity?


----------



## Username (Feb 3, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I don't understand this. If doing wing 3 cycles and you're left with 2 wings unsolved, isn't that parity?



Yes, but not edge Pairing parity


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 3, 2014)

That's incredibly pedantic.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 3, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> That's incredibly pedantic.



Well, that's unfortunately what's on the OP. Or more precisely, "parring".


----------

